# Do you wear knee/elbow pads?



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Just curious what people wear, if anything. Knee pads? Elbow pads? Both? One or the other? Neither?

2001 I broke both legs in a car accident. Docs cut open my knees to insert titanium rods. I have slowly made my way back to fitness shape and did a triathlon this year.

Problem is, whenever I get any form of injury to my knees/legs, it seems like it lasts a LONG time. Did something to my knee back in September last year, and took almost 6 weeks to allow me to run again. 

This Wednesday, on a 180 switchback with about a 10ft elevation difference, stalled out and cracked my right kneecap on my shifter. Don't know if it was the adrenaline or what, but rode for another hour or so, called it a day. Next day however, I could barely move. Walking is ok, but steps up or steps down is excruciating. Feels exactly like what happened last September. I am worried it will take another 6 weeks to heal!

Regardless, with how "fragile" my legs are to any form of injury, thinking knee pads might be the best bet. I can wrack on my legs as hard as I want as long as its normal movement. (ie leg pressing 700lbs, doing plyometrics, etc. Its if it gets twisted, or in this case getting impacted, that recovery time is huge.)

Just can't say I have seen too many people with much for safety gear beyond helmets and gloves.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

First off, I own knee and elbow pads, and I have never worn them. I think I am making a big mistake though, and fully expect to pay the price some day.

From what I've heard, there are comfortable pads that provide good protection. As far as seeing others with pads, it depends on where I'm riding. The more trail riding the area, not too many with pads, but the more all mountain/downhill the area, definitely see more riders padded up.

Most of the better riders I know routinely pad up.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a set of knee and elbow pads from G-form and T.H.E.
Take them along when planning more rough and technical rides/trails. Sometimes even put them on when doing those trails... 

Feel much better in them in places like Moab.


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope. But I'll probably wind up regretting it someday. Probably should've had some on this day...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I own both. I wear the knee pads 30-40% of the time. Arm pads only on lift or bike park days.

The knee pads, in particular, are quite comfortable, and I don't know why I don't wear them more. They are the 661 Kyle Strait pads, but most brands have something similar.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

I don't own any. I used to ride loamy trails and came away from falls with minimal abrasions. I recently fell in Moab and found out how much difference surface types make in the severity of the injury and recovery time. I also just moved to Colorado and I'm considering buying a set.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Cheaper than an ER copay."


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I wear knee pads every ride, and long sleve Shirt for protection from gravel dirt rash. I used to hit my legs alot. I use the pretty bulky pads. Once you get used to them, you don't even notice them. Every once in a while I'll ride around the block and not wear them. I feel naked with out them now.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Knee pads every ride these days and I just wore out the stitching on my elbow pads. Get some decent knee pads and slide them down onto your calves while climbing. Get something more durable than G Form, one snag and they rip. All my friends here wear knee pads all the time but we frequently ride down sections that aren't walkable. That isn't where the crashes happen though, it's almost always on the easier parts.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

I regularly wear a helmet, elbow pads, and knee/shin pads.


...Oh wait. You mean while riding a bike? In that case, just the helmet.


----------



## MrDoodface (Sep 4, 2015)

If I plan on leaving the ground at all, yes. Otherwise no.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't on my Local rides because I tend to not do things that I am afraid of falling on, but when I go up and do Park Stuff, i wear em. Glad I had them this week in Snow Summit. I took had minor off's, but on one of them I hit my knee into the ground or a rock pretty hard. It hurt for a second and my knee pad had dirt all over it, but I got right up and back on the bike and continued riding. No scratches, no blood, just a little sore.

Many of my friends ride with Pads all the time, they have the smaller Knee only Pads. Those are a bit more comfortable when doing more XC Stuff. I have some older 661 Full Knee to Shin Guards, they are terrible to pedal with.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

I either wear both elbow and knee pads or at least take them along. I'm just more confident have them on even though they rarely come into play. Often I'm in the minority in our riding group, but everyone supports individual decisions, so what others do isn't a factor.

I have two thickness/coverage pads for both elbow and knees, and mix depending on the type of ride I'm doing.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

I normally wear knee pads every ride because I got tired of rubbing all the hair off my knees when I fell. I own elbow pads but am saving those for the bike park. I had a conversion with a fellow rider about wearing pads on an easier trail we were riding. I said I always wear pads because it is easier and that leads to riding faster and when you ride fast and crash, it hurts. So it doesn't matter what kind of trail I'm riding, I wear knee pads.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

no



....


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I never have, mostly because light duty, trail ones didn't really exist until pretty recently.... but I'd kinda like to get a pair of those Dainese Trail Skins, I think. 

I recently got to thinking that, if I'm going to wear knee/arm warmers in the fall and winter, I might as well make them pads, right? I do crash, and will again....


----------



## jasonmason (Mar 21, 2007)

Almost never. Can't stand the heat and restriction of them. Light pads just seem like confidence pieces more than real protection. I've never understood guys wearing pads to ride xc-ish stuff, but to each their own.

That said, I do own pads and will wear them for stuff that has legitimate potential for injury/radness.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to wear my Fox Launch pads every ride. For some reason...like not falling much, I got away from it and went quite some time not using them. Did a recent ride with a newby and we just hit the easy, flowy, hard packed 3.5 mile loop to get her up to speed. I just took a water bottle and no camelbak or pads. Super easy trail I've done a bazillion times and maybe a 40 minute ride at slow pace. Going very slowly in front of the new rider on a slight downhill and off camber turn, my outside pedal struck a planted rock along the bench cut. It rocked my word since I was going so slow. OTB and down super hard on my left knee and elbow. Had no idea what just happened it went down SO FAST. New carbon stumpy did a somersault over my head but fortunately rolled to stop, leaning against a barbwire fence, unscathed. HUGE gash in my knee requiring stitches (which I didn't get) and major gash-itis to my elbow. The elbow was a more painful recovery than the knee since I whacked on everything all the time. 

Bottom line, trail complexity conditions make little difference on the effects of going down. It happens when you least expect it. I'm just about healed up, finally and will be riding in bubble-wrap for a while, now.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Didn't use to, or would just ride with knee pads. I ate it bad earlier this summer and left about a foot long strip of skin from my forearm on the trail and a chunk of my knee. Now I always ride with elbow and knee pads. Being injured = not being able to ride, so i'll keep wearing the pads for all rides even though it's a pain.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Bottom line, trail complexity conditions make little difference on the effects of going down. It happens when you least expect it. I'm just about healed up, finally and will be riding in bubble-wrap for a while, now.


^truth

I'd wear knee elbow & hip protection every ride if I could find some light ones that fit well, stayed put and didn't bug me too much.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

No, too much of a ***** to try anything that would require them. I have yet to attempt going over anything that's higher than 4 inches.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

2 kinds of riders, those with pads and those with knee scabs.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

No.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> 2 kinds of riders, those with pads and those with knee scabs.


 I'm a scabby biker, apparently.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Back when I couldn't ride, just helmet now.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who tears up elbows, but never hits knees?

My arms are incredibly scarred and my knees barely have a scratch.

Mainly, when I tend to crash... it's not a fall to the side. It's ass over tea kettle. I think years of playing soccer goalie and ski crashes have led me to instinctively shoulder roll in falls. Sacrificing shoulders and fore arms/elbows.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stay atop of your bike and said knee and elbow pads can be left in the garage. 

Like mine have been collecting dust for the last 13 years. Wore them once and they were so uncomfortable and such a PITA to carry in my pack they became quickly a faded memory.:thumbsup:


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I got a full upper body mx style armor with spine protection I wear when by myself or taking trails I don't know. I can't afford to be busted up. And my adrenaline seeking often gets me in above my skills. Aka. I've been known to run out of talent


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Never have and never will wear pads.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

When I go shuttling with the FS, I wear elbow/knee and full face helmet. Riding the 29r in XC type trails I wear a normal helmet and no pads.

Few months back I was bucked off my bike at 20+ mph. The end of the bar went into my lower rib, my knee slammed into the ground and I bounced off the trail. I had to have been 10 feet away from the bike. If I wasn't wearing my knee pads...I would not have walked away. My knee was sore for weeks after the crash. I guess better a sore knee than a busted one.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have never known a mountain biker who has never crashed, it's just part of riding. With today's pads it is more comfortable than ever, and if you have knee problems, why wouldn't you. I'm going to slide mine on in a few hour, who knows what crazy $hit we'll get up to today.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No, I've never worn knee or elbow pads.
If you feel that they could be good in your situation, get some and use them. If possible, try before you buy.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Always knee pads. I've got enough issues with my knees as it is so the last thing I need is to be smashing them up.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

While I was out riding last night this thread came to my mind. As I was rolling thorough the local rock garden, some of the "rocks" are taller than my head, and close enough together that I can run my shoulders and knees on them as I go by, yes, my knees have been bloodied by them before, without crashing. Then as I was riding through some thick brushy areas that the sharp What ever they are bushes were wacking me. Actually put a couple cuts in my sleeve and I could hear them wacking my knee pads, this thread came to mind again. Most of the cuts, scrapes, and What not, didn't happen from crashing. Now I am a Clyde, 6'4", 215. So maybe I smack rub and just generally bump into more things than others. But I wear my protection because it protected me, even when I dont crash..


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Stay atop of your bike and said knee and elbow pads can be left in the garage.
> 
> Like mine have been collecting dust for the last 13 years. Wore them once and they were so uncomfortable and such a PITA to carry in my pack they became quickly a faded memory.:thumbsup:


Do you wear a helmet?

You know, cuz "stay atop your bike and said helmet can be left in the garage".


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess if I crashed a lot I might consider it but I am not a regular crasher so no.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're not crashing, your not trying. I think there was a period last season I had a crash on five or six rides in a row. I guess I could just sit back and ride safe but what fun is that?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

voghan said:


> If you're not crashing, your not trying. I think there was a period last season I had a crash on five or six rides in a row. I guess I could just sit back and ride safe but what fun is that?


No, you're just crashing and beating yourself up. Whatever works for you though.:lol:


----------



## livewr06 (Nov 7, 2013)

I wear knee pads on most technical rides. I need to save my knees for skiing! I go full pads if I plan on getting in the air a lot. 
Since I'm getting up in years, I don't 'bend' like I used to and am able to get right back on the bike after a fall when wearing pads.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

ride with knee and elbow pads all the time. Self employed and I cannot afford down time. They are hot and bulky but I wear them anyway. couple of months ago went over the bars broke my helmet scratched my knee and elbow pads pretty good. It was worth the inconvenience and am glad I had them on. Was at work the next day instead of making a copay at the doctors office


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes on both counts and sometimes even shin protectors. 

Like Gallo I am also self employed, do physical demanding work and are in an age group were stuff does not heal that quickly anymore.


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

I wear knee pads (Dianese Trail Skins) 99% of the time. Nice to not tear a hunk out of your knee if you make a mistake. Plus, they protect my knee and upper calf from branches when I am ridding a trail that is slightly over grown.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

*knocks on wood* I have only wiped out twice. Actually said, this most recent hit which sparked my desire to investigate knee pads wasn't even a wipe out. I did obviously put a foot down, but I never fell off the bike. Almost did an endo actually but my kneecap hitting the handlebars stopped that one.

So it wasn't even "don't crash, don't need them" situation. 

I am thinking it is just a very easy justification. Its been almost a week now and this bruised kneecap is still very sore. (Was able to do a 2.5 mile run and a 12 mile road cycle this weekend, but it was pretty painful/stiff. Normally those distances are barely warm ups!)

So if I can spend $40-60 on some pads to prevent a 3 week recovery time on a simple knee strike? Sounds like its worth it. 

Being a mogul skiier, former alpine giant slalom racer, I am certainly the type of "if you aren't scared, you aren't going fast enough" mentality.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Only when was doing DH, full face helmet, heavy gloves, knee/shin guards and body armor was what I used.

For XC and trails just helmet and gloves.

Remember, chics dig scars.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup and I use them... I got tired of the blood/scrapes and bleeding on the car seat afterwords...
G-Form








No blood on the car this time^^^^ Me and the bike were done for a couple months thou :madman:

I'm always riding to have fun, so I screw around and sometimes make mistakes....

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Pads can help reduce pre-mature ejection but do reduce trail sensitivty.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

If going solo - elbow pads...

I've noticed the Pro's (on promo vids) only wear knee pads ^^

I need to work on my bail technique o_0

-------------------------------------------------------------------
'GET OFF MY LAWN!! YA DIRTY HIPPIE!!'


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

targnik said:


> If going solo - elbow pads...
> 
> I've noticed the Pro's (on promo vids) only wear knee pads ^^
> 
> ...


As I said above, I'm sometimes wondering what I do differently. I never hit my knees. Always elbows and forearms (and usually on my right arm).


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> As I said above, I'm sometimes wondering what I do differently. I never hit my knees. Always elbows and forearms (and usually on my right arm).


Sounds to me your primary form of crashing is flying over the bars! Sliding out is when my leg takes a hit to the ground... well my last crash my front washed, then grabbed traction, shot my bar end into a tree, that twisted me down on all fours! Both arm/hand and knee.. bike slid down to the creek I was riding next too..
Working on bail technique sure is hard work!! hahaha


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm limping now!! climbing a hill, went in on the wrong gear and came to a complete stop and slammed over. it happened kinda fast. 
i dusted off, laughed and rode off. now my left knee that tapped the ground is sore. i am going to research some lightweight XC armor. i'm not getting younger


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I went riding Thursday, my normal 20 miles loop. It was really hot. Was doing an easy rock climb I've never missed before. Came to the rock at the top, paused, the heat got to me and instead of doing a track stand and continuing. I fell straight over to my left. You would have thought i was clipped in. Slammed my knee onto the next big rock down. Said Damn it. Dusted my 661 knee pads off and said yep, that's why I wear them. And finished my ride in the heat. Good day..


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

Never have, and rarely ever crash. Now that I've jinxed that....

But being in my 40's now, and also being as how my work is physical in nature- I really can't afford to be injured. I'm thinking about getting some knee pads for insurance. 

Though the thing I hit more than anything else is my shoulders- slamming them into saplings. I might get a torso/shoulder protector. Last bad crash I had my chest landed on my handlebar ends. That hurt for a few weeks.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Almost no one wears pads where I ride. I wear knee, elbow, and hip pads most every ride. I don't care. I go faster, ride more features, and crash more than most of them. The new pads are so comfortable, so why not?


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't crash much so I don't where pads often. However whenever you do crash, of course you wish you were wearing pads. Crashed today.

What is funny is this morning I was thinking about buying elbow pads and was did a search for a few for regular rides. Oh well, comes with riding mtb. Everyone crashes. Seems like my elbows are most vulnerable because most of my crashes are the same. Turning on a fire road with really loose gravel and front end washes out.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sounds like you could Benefit from better tires more than pads


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Rogueldr said:


> Nope. But I'll probably wind up regretting it someday. Probably should've had some on this day...


Nice one. I posted my elbow as well. Haha.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

net wurker said:


> Do you wear a helmet?
> 
> You know, cuz "stay atop your bike and said helmet can be left in the garage".


Good one.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

aliikane said:


> I don't crash much so I don't where pads often. However whenever you do crash, of course you wish you were wearing pads. Crashed today.
> 
> What is funny is this morning I was thinking about buying elbow pads and was did a search for a few for regular rides. Oh well, comes with riding mtb. Everyone crashes. Seems like my elbows are most vulnerable because most of my crashes are the same. Turning on a fire road with really loose gravel and front end washes out.
> 
> View attachment 1


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep. Fox Launch knee/shin guards and elbow pads. Gives me more confidence to try new obstacles with the security of knowing that I'm protected.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> Almost no one wears pads where I ride. I wear knee, elbow, and hip pads most every ride. I don't care. I go faster, ride more features, and crash more than most of them. The new pads are so comfortable, so why not?


Probably most people wear em where I ride. And yes, faster, more, and confidence. Lots of comfy, light pads that work well. How many knees does a person have?


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

I wear shin and knee pads when I'm playing around on my trials bike. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

I own knee pads and need to pick up elbow pads at some point.

I rarely wear the knee pads unless I am doing more technical terrain. Most of my riding does not involve jumps so pads would be for roots, drops and rock gardens.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

My wife wears knee pads, but not for riding her bike.


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> Am I the only one who tears up elbows, but never hits knees?
> 
> My arms are incredibly scarred and my knees barely have a scratch.
> 
> ...


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Before my last trip to Moab, I purchased some Fox Launch Enduro pads for knees and elbow. I had the realization that I don't push my bike to it's limits because of fear of hitting the dirt and bashing my pointy bits. Now I won't get on the bike without them. I've only crashed three times since wearing them and have always managed to get right back in the saddle, straighten the bars and ride on. 

The knee pads are so comfy and don't move at all, and I never have to make adjustments to them while riding either. I'm not fast enough or fit enough to notice if they slow me down while pedaling, but I am definitely more confident going downhill now.


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

I have them and wear them on occasion. If I've been off the bike for a while, riding a new or gnarly trail i wear em. If im out for the usual loop I dont.

Ive been a huge fan of the ixs flow pads. They are comfortable to pedal uphill, dont even notice them on the descent. Ive fallen on them a few times and they definitely do the job.

The photo looks a little weird, but they are awesome: IXS Flow Knee Pad


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

As far as I know, I pioneered the use of elbow and knee pads on off-road bikes. I started wearing my skatepark gear (minus the helmet) when my friends and I started racing downhill in 1976. No one else I knew then had them or used them. This photo is from 1979.

I don't wear them now, because modern bikes have brakes.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 22, 2014)

Repack Rider said:


> As far as I know, I pioneered the use of elbow and knee pads on off-road bikes. I started wearing my skatepark gear (minus the helmet) when my friends and I started racing downhill in 1976. No one else I knew then had them or used them. This photo is from 1979.
> 
> I don't wear them now, because modern bikes have brakes.
> 
> View attachment 1017213


Man, you are one k-e-w-l cat.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ever since going OTB, I wear G-Form elbow and knee/shin pads. They are expensive and don't seem to be that durable but they are the most comfortable and I don't even know it's on. Accidents happen usually on the easiest most stupid things when you don't pay attention. I'm old and I don't heal as quick and I need to work for a living so I can't afford to be out of commission plus. I think $200 is a small price to pay to avoid the pain, scar, and not being able to ride. I'd say wear them . i dont care if I look stupid. I look stupid without pads so no harm no foul =)
Think about the guys who wear a T-Shirt, shorts, and flip flops on a motorcycle. Hmmm, I think that's irresponsible to oneself.


----------



## jezzaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, ancient dainese knee/shins, knee pads every ride since '96-'97.
Damage from the'80's still causes problems. I left them off around town three weeks back, ended up with mashed knee and shins and in hospital with concussion because the lad I am a carer for caused a crash ( fave giro helmet wasted-will cost £80 to replace) 
Escaped serious injury in big stacks due to good leg armour, xc, downhill races, and now during childcare!


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Yep. Fox Launch knee/shin guards and elbow pads. Gives me more confidence to try new obstacles with the security of knowing that I'm protected.


Is the plastic knee cup removable? In some cases only want abrasion protection and would be nice to not have the bulky cup in there.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't care about cuts and scrapes as it's just part of riding a bike in the woods and rocks. I did care when my elbow looked like this after a ride.







I got Troy Lee elbow and knee pads to use when I ride really rocky technical trails now. I have been wearing just the elbow pad for the last month or so, and it's been comfortable. I finally wore everything Sunday on chunky trails, and overall it was comfortable.


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

I only wear kne pads when riding at a bike park cause I got two nice cuts from my bmx pedal on my shin deep enough to see bone and I don't want to go through the that again. I don't wear knee/shin pads xc riding cause i think they would just get too hot.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I started wearing knee pads after a crash that landed me in Urgent Care. Got both internal and external stitches. I remember laying on the table and the nurse saying "Hey, I can see your meniscus."

I had a crash this weekend where I landed with my other knee hitting a rock. Glad I was wearing the knee pads.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on the trail surface and what i am doing. When i lived in SoCal I started using knee and elbow pads all the time, I had too many rashes and the trail surfaces there are brutal, e.g, loose offer hard pack with DG, rocks and more rocks. For more challenging places there I would break out the hardened protection, e.g., launch Pads.

Where I live now I don't see the trails as cutting me up too bad. Dirt is softer and few rocks in northern Virginia. It's probably wiser to start wearing them again as I get older because it takes so much longer to heal from an injury. Last year I did wear soccer shin pads for a long time because I had hit my shin so hard once, it must have bruised the bone. Any impact after that made it difficult for me to put weight on that pedal side.

Friday I did about 30 minutes jumping and I probably should have worn more than just 661 knee pads, playing with fire there.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Most of my knee and shin scrapes and bruises come from low speed crashes, mostly from my bmx days. I don't remember a high speed crash hurting my knee. Most of my crashes these days are higher speed crashes. I do where knee protection when doing jumps, drops, stunts, but not for general trail riding. I just don't hit them very often. Also, the major knee injuries that concern me are sprains and tears to ligaments and tendons, which pads don't prevent. That said, it really hurts hitting a kneecap!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Used to wear knee/shin a lot of the time for trail rides back when I was pushing things a lot more bitd. Full armor for when I rode DH back before 'flow' was a thing to be considered when making a trail. Now pretty much only for lift riding or if I'm trying to learn something on the BMX bike. Or sometimes in the winter for extra warmth or if it's icy.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

At least 80% of the time if I am riding diamond and double diamond trails i wear pads. Sadly my 661 Tomcats look brand new, I've never wrecked with them on. All my big eats have been without pads or on blue trails.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

I wear knee pads and arm pads while doing DH. I'm thinking about wearing them all the time though, even if it's super hot out. I tend to ride fast and hard and I'm just sick of getting messed up all the time.

Maybe I should just learn how to ride a bike properly? hehe


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been riding since 85, which was pre helmet, clipless, suspension, lycra, baggies, DH and pretty much anything days. I've never been much of a crasher, due to dumb luck, skill, whatever, but I wear knee pads all the time now, full face and elbows on some rides too. Why? Because modern bikes allow far higher speeds through much more technical terrain than the old days. I'm older and riding faster with crashes having much higher consequences. Having lost plenty of skin over the years, pads are less of an inconvienience than trips to the ER.

A lot of it depends on where you ride and how close to the edge you push it, but there's enough JRA stories out there to convince me as well. To each their own.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

been wearing the thin raceface ones......i only ride the beach or to the shops without them


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Just bought some tld's panics. Was on the 661's rage/comps. Horrible pads worked 2 rides then Would slip every crash after. 

Had luck with tld in the past hope they hold up. 

Took a 30mph digger last week in park wasnt very fun in the knee


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

At the DH parks pretty much everyone will be wearing knee pads and elbow pads, and many wear additional stuff such as chest protectors, full body suits, etc. I always wear pads at DH parks. And If I'm going to ride trails in a rocky place I will wear pads especially if I'm not familiar with the trail. Also in mountainous areas where I will hit faster speeds while descending even if there aren't rocks. Riding locally, I don't use them - we have dirt and roots but not really any rocks anywhere and no downhill.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I never have, but wish I did last month while riding Porcupine Rim. I'm cruising along about 15-17 mph, right toward the end of the trail and BAM! Out of nowhere a boulder jumped out and caught my pedal. Skinned both elbows pretty good, but nothing major.

A couple of days later, it turned all funny looking. Luckily nothing broken or dislocated. I just had to snap a pic.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Knee pads all the time, and generally, elbow pads if chunking it, or riding unfamiliar rough terrain.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

More of an XC rider these days.....pads have been tossed in the bin.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought pads but didn't use them much for slower trail rides because of the extreme heat poor fitness. Now that I'm feeling better and climbs are not as taxing I've gone back to wearing knee pads on most rides. I'll wear elbow pads too once I find a pair I like. 

Currently using Kali Aazis 130 Plus knee guards but I'll likely switch to Dainese Trail Skins soon. Next month I'll try out the Fox Launch Enduro elbow guards.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Kneepads 70% of the time, elbow pads only when the terrain is very very rocky and the trails are fast.


----------

